# Best string color combo PICS WANTED



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a new set of strings for my specialist. It is a black onyx bow I am thinking of using flo green and something else but I was wondering what everyone else is doing with there black bows.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

According to several string makers I have discussed string color with, there is agreement that darker colored strings are faster. I would suggest black and silver. Would look sick and be faster. You could also use flo green and black I guess but that is so commonly used I think the black and silver would have more distinction and pop.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

I posted a couple of my favorites in this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1546352


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Flo green and purple BCY Trophy material w/purple halo serving ,like this:


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a shot of my Dren LD with black riser and camo limbs. Flo. green and blue Trophy strings with clear Halo serving.


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a lime green and purple string on my wife's bow and it looks bad ass I think i am going to put lime green and blue on my bow


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bfoot said:


> According to several string makers I have discussed string color with, there is agreement that darker colored strings are faster. I would suggest black and silver. Would look sick and be faster. You could also use flo green and black I guess but that is so commonly used I think the black and silver would have more distinction and pop.


LOL i doubt you can see any differences in dark colors to light, with most chronos they fluctuate a few fps anyways. 

Like flou green with silver, purple and blue GL and enjoy your strings


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> LOL i doubt you can see any differences in dark colors to light, with most chronos they fluctuate a few fps anyways.
> 
> Like flou green with silver, purple and blue GL and enjoy your strings


I was thinking the same thing. Now people are buying different color strings cus they are faster. 

I can promise you that my light colored string is faster than any dark color string simply because of the color. It's natural and has no wax or dye in it. So there is no way that it can be slower then dark string that comes full of wax and dye from the factory. Someone is pulling the hell out of his leg :wink:

Even if it is or were true. Who cares about a couple fps. 

That being said. My natural color strings with flo green serving is money. 

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

No pics but I have flo green/black cherry on my black bmxl and I really like the combo.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

60X said:


> No pics but I have flo green/black cherry on my black bmxl and I really like the combo.


and black cherry is really close to purple, sounds like a great combo as i like green/purple alot!!


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

I like solid colors on all black, flo orange with flo orange serving is very nice.


----------



## TeamBowtechIowa (Apr 21, 2011)

Flo. Orange and Flo. Yellow


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Nuttin wrong with Red & Black ....


----------



## PSEXS (Apr 30, 2010)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Nuttin wrong with Red & Black ....


That looks good, exact color of strings I want on my PSE. Nice rig man!


----------



## Razorback01 (Mar 14, 2011)

Brown and tan.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

purple and yellow






blue and black.






predator camo


Hutch


----------



## pock (Jul 23, 2010)

Thailand Flag (red white blue white red)


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

wow thats a cool string


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is a set I built yesterday ( Bright ) they are Yellow & Sunset Orange :


----------

